# Possible Computer build list



## tigerfansince84 (Feb 3, 2007)

I sat down and finally came up with my ideal build. This will be my first build, but it doesn't look overly difficult, but I wanted to get others opinions. 

CPU: Intel Core 2 E6850 Conroe 3.0GHz 
Price 312.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115028&Tpk=Core+2+Duo+E6850

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-G33m-DS2R LGA 775 Micro ATX
Price: 134.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128048

CPU Cooler: Artic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro 92 mm CPU Cooler
Price: 34.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835186134

Power Supply: Rosewill RX850-S-B 850 W SLI Ready
Price: 169.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182072

Video Card: ATI Radeon X1650Pro 512MB GDDR2 PCI Express X16 
Price: 155.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814195030

Case: Thermaltake Armor Series VA 8000BWS ATX Full Tower 
Price: 149.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133154

CD/DVD Burner(s): Phillips 20x DVD + Burner w 12x DVD RAM 
Price: 33.99 X 2 = 67.98
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827248006

Memory: OCZ 2BD 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-pin DDR2 SDRAM 1066/800 
Price: 167.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227181

Hard Drive: Western Digital Caviar SE WD3200JBRTL 320GB 7200 RPM 8MB Cache IDE Ultra ATA100 Hard Drive – Retail
Price: 139.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822144396

Monitor: LG L1952TX Black 19" 8ms DVI LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 1400:1 – Retail
Price: 209.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824005075

Speakers: Logitech X-230 32 Watts RMS 2.1
Price: 38.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121123

Keyboard: Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard
Price: 71.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16823126179&Tpk=Logitech+G15+Gaming+Keyboard

Mouse: Logitech MX518 2-tone 8 buttons
Price: 39.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826104178&Tpk=Logitech+MX518

Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition SPB2 OEM 
Price: 89.99
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116056

Total Price (w/o shipping): 1785.76


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Take a look at these alternatives.

MSI NX8600GTS-T2D256E-OC GeForce 8600GTS 256MB 128-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127284

mushkin 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 667 (PC2 5300) with EPP Profile Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146093

OCZ GameXStream OCZ850GXSSLI ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 850Watts Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341003

GIGABYTE GA-N650SLI-DS4 LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 650i SLI ATX Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128044


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256007

I would recommend that PSU over the one you have already choosen. Rosewill is not the best of companies and for about 10 bucks more you can have a better PSU.

Iam not the best at computers, Iam not part of the staff here. Iam actually pretty new here. Just trying to help so me people out. (TheMatt Probably Has Choosen A Better PSU Then The One Iam Showing You Now)

Also I really dislike the Logitech G-15 Keyboard.

1. My friend has it and the paint is coming off after 1 weeks use.
2. The back lighting isnt to bright. Barely visible.
3. Its huge and the keys are tiny. Make any sence? No lol....



BTW I just ordered my parts for my first build as well and when I saw you post this I was shocked to see that half or more of the parts you want to buy are the ones I choose to go with! Wow thats really wierd. But this is also my first build.


----------



## tigerfansince84 (Feb 3, 2007)

the G-15 is recommend from many of the guys in my BF2 clan so that's why I'm giving it a try. But I appreciate the response!


----------



## tigerfansince84 (Feb 3, 2007)

I don't think I'll go with that Video card or the MB, but I am going with the memory and the power supply. Thanks for the info!


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

NICE!!!! BF2 what is your clan name maybe we know eachother!


----------



## tigerfansince84 (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm apart of the Knights of Fury Clan. =KOF= P1NotoriousROB is my name and rpkin' is my game.


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

never heard of the clan but i definetely have seen that name around in BF2. maybe we will see eachother online! lol

my ingame name is [mfk] themisiek1

mfk stands for mother fuking killers


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

The video card is the same price and is much much more powerful. It also has a better cooler. The Motherboard also supports SLI for upgradability later.


----------



## tigerfansince84 (Feb 3, 2007)

Ah now I feel dumb :sigh:. I will notate this down. Thanks TheMatt


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## tigerfansince84 (Feb 3, 2007)

Obviously TheMatt you know more than me so I'm going to run with this vid car and motherboard cause it won't affect anything else with my machine. I really appreciate it.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

